# OK! I shave my dog! So what!?



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

sorry to moan,,,but i posted a thread not that long ago with pics of my BT Smudge after i had shaved him,,,now i thought it was quite a good thread with most of you getting involved and we had a good natter,,,
however, just after the thread was posted i recieved a few e-mails from peeps off this forum and from people who werent even members claiming that i am cruel,,,i terrible and irisponsible dog owner and i have no knowledge of the breed!
Now i know that a BT is supposed to have its coat 'hand stripped' and not shaven,,,but i HAVE read up on the breed before we got smudge and this is only if you are showing the dog at breed standard as its the best way to show the coat of the breed,,,as for just general hygiene reasons they can be shaved as long as you know what you are doing!
Do people agree with me? or am i cruel dog owner for shaving my BT so he dosn't over heat in the summer weather?
If i am being cruel (even though smudge dosn't seem to mind being shaved) i would like to know the proper reasons and if they are sufficent enough i will stop!!!
replies will be greatly appreciated,,,thanks!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

If you want to shave him then whats the problem???
I dont see one - you dont show him so whats it bloody matter?
Hes nice and cool in the hot weather - I see plenty of dogs shaved - ranging from little to big breeds - yeah some of them look silly but hey if they are not going in the show ring and it helps to keep them cool its fine with me


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> I'm no groomer, but imo there was nothing wrong with shaving your dog, a friend of mine has a Bt & they have just had theres shaved too...


so you don't think im being cruel then???,,,it just shocked me to recieve emails basically saying that i would hurt my own dog,,,


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

Debbie said:


> If you want to shave him then whats the problem???
> I dont see one - you dont show him so whats it bloody matter?
> Hes nice and cool in the hot weather - I see plenty of dogs shaved - ranging from little to big breeds - yeah some of them look silly but hey if they are not going in the show ring and it helps to keep them cool its fine with me


thankyou thats exactly what i think,,, nice to see that some people have the same respect!


----------



## Gemma83 (Mar 5, 2008)

I don't think your being cruel, its not like your doing a sweeny todd (joke)


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

As a groomer it is the personal choice of the owner, I clip a lot of hand-stripped dogs because

a) it is too expensive for hand-stripping
b) the dog has been neutered and the coat is of the wrong texture 
c) the owner thinks that it is cruel to have the coat 'pulled' out 
d) the dog hasnt got the right temperament to be stripped

I clip westies, cairns, schnauzers, border terriers, welsh terriers to name but a few


----------



## Sitmus (May 11, 2008)

As long as you don't hurt him when he's being shaved, then there's no problem.


----------



## purplerain (Apr 26, 2008)

It might be people just emailing you to wind you up and upset you, unfortunately some sad people do stuff like that. Dont upset yourself about it your doing what you think is best for your dooogy and its not hurting him so stuff what they think


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

I dont think its cruel in the slightest all you did was try to give your dog some relief from the hot weather, you are not showing your dog so i dont see a problem, i know shoeone who shaves their BC in the summer it looks silly but the owners are by no means being cruel to the dog 

ps your BT didnt look silly


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Can show you some before and after photos of a scottie I did and the cruel bit was how she came to me before grooming
























notice in the first photo she has a muzzle on that is how she was delivered to me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

I don't think that shaving him was at all cruel. You obviously know what you're doing and you are doing it to give him a bit of relief in the hot weather. Sounds to me like some people have got too much time on their hands or basically like the idea of upseting people.
Just ignore them!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

I don't have great knowledge when it comes to dogs but I really dont see how it can be cruel...

I always feel sorry for dogs in the summer that are panting and looking too hot.

If Smudge is happy with you shaving him then I dont see the problem.. I think some people have too much time on their hands and find it their perrogative to criticise how other people care for their pets.

Just ignore them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

tashi said:


> Can show you some before and after photos of a scottie I did and the cruel bit was how she came to me before grooming
> View attachment 4808
> 
> 
> ...


wow tashi you transformed that dog into a stunner,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

colliemerles said:


> wow tashi you transformed that dog into a stunner,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thankyou collie poor little girl could hardly walk as her legs were matted to her chest and she was so frightened and being delivered in the muzzle did nothing for her!!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

anybody wanna shave mine


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

garryd said:


> anybody wanna shave mine


yep £25 per dog LOL


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

garryd said:


> anybody wanna shave mine


ha ha ha I could try it with the Lady Shaver!


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

tashi said:


> Thankyou collie poor little girl could hardly walk as her legs were matted to her chest and she was so frightened and being delivered in the muzzle did nothing for her!!


poor girl, but what a transformation she looks like a different dog, so much better


----------



## Boccia Boy (Mar 24, 2008)

hi my mum shaves our BT and he loves it is not cruel of you Laura tell um to get stuffed


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ha ha ha I could try it with the Lady Shaver!


sounds good to me bee112
i would love a lady to shave me.....!


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

garryd said:


> sounds good to me bee112
> i would love a lady to shave me.....!


ha ha I'm sure you would Garry!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

some people are stupid!!i handstrip or shave poppy,not cruel at all poppy even enjoys being handstripped!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

I don't see anything wrong with it either, I can't believe people from this site have emailed you saying you're cruel for doing it, I know theres a few idiots (myself included) but I didn't think there was anyone that dumb!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

It's not cruel,it's cruel letting them get all hot and bothered and matted.

Take no notice,
Mine don't need anything doing to them,just a bath once in a while and a good rub down with a shammy leather


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

tashi said:


> Can show you some before and after photos of a scottie I did and the cruel bit was how she came to me before grooming
> View attachment 4808
> 
> 
> ...


Omg I would never have even known that it was a Scottie from that 1st pic, u must have earnt your payment that day!!! it looks lovely afterwards


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

I don't think there's anything wrong with shaving your BT


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ha ha I'm sure you would Garry!


oh ok then thats ok i will get the mrs to do it


----------



## Katherna (Feb 20, 2008)

If it's cruel to shave your dog then theres a lot of cruel parents out there who cruely shave their kids heads too. Theres nothing wrong with it, so long as the dogs not frightened by it then it's upto the owner how they treat the dogs coat. I've shaved a yorkies coat as it was very matty and the owner was worried about brushing it out as it might hurt the dog, so the doggy had it's hair clippered, the dog didnt bother one bit and had never had clippers near it before. Some people aren't happy unless they're either causing trouble or slating someone for something.


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

ha make sure she's in a good mood when shaving Garry... could be painfull!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

bee112 said:


> ha make sure she's in a good mood when shaving Garry... could be painfull!


nah she loves me bee


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2008)

I cant believe you've had grief for shaving your dog but then saying that im not surprised.
My mum used to have chow chows and her eldest had a terrible skin allergy it started when he was 4 and the only way she could apply cream etc on it was to shave him properly twice a year. Yes he looked a state and it was heartbreaking to see but the vet had given her 2 options 1- put blacky to sleep or 2 - shave him so she shaved him.
He lived till he was 10 and was shaved twice a year until he died. The RSPCA turned up 9 times in 6 years, she had death threats in letters, prank phone calls and when she walked him she was given so much abuse.
My mum is one tough cookie but to have this for 6 years was unbelievable especially as she was doing it for the health of her dog.
It does sound harsh but if you've ever seen a chow you will understand why she did what she did.
Just ignore them hun, Its plainly obvious your not cruel i think they just need something to bitch about xxx


----------



## bee112 (Apr 12, 2008)

Jem85 said:


> I cant believe you've had grief for shaving your dog but then saying that im not surprised.
> My mum used to have chow chows and her eldest had a terrible skin allergy it started when he was 4 and the only way she could apply cream etc on it was to shave him properly twice a year. Yes he looked a state and it was heartbreaking to see but the vet had given her 2 options 1- put blacky to sleep or 2 - shave him so she shaved him.
> He lived till he was 10 and was shaved twice a year until he died. The RSPCA turned up 9 times in 6 years, she had death threats in letters, prank phone calls and when she walked him she was given so much abuse.
> My mum is one tough cookie but to have this for 6 years was unbelievable especially as she was doing it for the health of her dog.
> ...


Thats awful... some people are so cruel!


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

its not cruel but i realy wouldn't recomend it if you intended to show him or whatever later on as his coat will grow back funny


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

If Smudge is happy then what is the problem! Like you said you are not going to show him, some people are so up themselves. I personally wouldn't shave my bt but I like to do a few country shows a year just for fun - but some people just take it all too seriously. A dog is a pet first and formost, not a show piece.


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

the lady across the road and her daughter both shave their BT's, take no notice!!!


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

as long as he's happy and your happy then its no one elses business so take no notice!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

thankyou everyone i feel better now,,,it was just shocking to think that actual members on this forum thought i was being cruel and careless,,,i was more upset than anything as i have put up with alot with smudge i.e. training and having my house chewed to pieces but i still love him and have never hurt him in any way,,,then i try and do the best for him as he quickly becomes overheated and pants rapidly,,,he loves being shaved,,,he isn't nervous,,,aggrssive towards the clippers or anything he loves the vibration and just lays there without any movement apart from the ocassional twitch,,,
personally i think he looks better being shaved and also smells alot better without his thick course coat holding in all the muck and odour,,,at least i know who on this forum are not slaters and actually try and advise,,, (that includes all you who have replied btw,,,)

thanks again,,,i have deleted the emails as i don't need no abuse in my life,,,


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

well done  ya should have given me their emails though so i could have given em what for!


----------



## daycare4dogs (Apr 29, 2008)

Smudgeypants said:


> sorry to moan,,,but i posted a thread not that long ago with pics of my BT Smudge after i had shaved him,,,now i thought it was quite a good thread with most of you getting involved and we had a good natter,,,
> however, just after the thread was posted i recieved a few e-mails from peeps off this forum and from people who werent even members claiming that i am cruel,,,i terrible and irisponsible dog owner and i have no knowledge of the breed!
> Now i know that a BT is supposed to have its coat 'hand stripped' and not shaven,,,but i HAVE read up on the breed before we got smudge and this is only if you are showing the dog at breed standard as its the best way to show the coat of the breed,,,as for just general hygiene reasons they can be shaved as long as you know what you are doing!
> Do people agree with me? or am i cruel dog owner for shaving my BT so he dosn't over heat in the summer weather?
> ...


its not crule, you are merely making your dog feel better. by him having his coat shaven, i bet he feels tones bertter especially in the warm weather we had!
i used to have my dog and he was fine with that, he didnt like the sound, but he was as happy as can be afterwards and would run around like a crazy looney!


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

dont see why you cant shave him, i know meny people who shave there dogs in the summer, and the legs in the winter time.
1 they have a big heavy coat and get over heated or worse heat stroke
2 they get covered in mud and hard to get off with long hair dogs.

its not cruel to shave a dog more likely helps the dogs out
its not a show dog then go for it   
i have many spaniels come to stay they ask me if i can shave them, and im not a groomer so i do it very carefully, infact one dog harry come to stay they asked if i could shave him when i was doing it, i found lots of sores where he runs though the brambles and stuff, so treated them they soon cleared up.


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Smudgeypants said:


> thankyou everyone i feel better now,,,it was just shocking to think that actual members on this forum thought i was being cruel and careless,,,i was more upset than anything as i have put up with alot with smudge i.e. training and having my house chewed to pieces but i still love him and have never hurt him in any way,,,then i try and do the best for him as he quickly becomes overheated and pants rapidly,,,he loves being shaved,,,he isn't nervous,,,aggrssive towards the clippers or anything he loves the vibration and just lays there without any movement apart from the ocassional twitch,,,
> personally i think he looks better being shaved and also smells alot better without his thick course coat holding in all the muck and odour,,,at least i know who on this forum are not slaters and actually try and advise,,, (that includes all you who have replied btw,,,)
> 
> thanks again,,,i have deleted the emails as i don't need no abuse in my life,,,


Good for you- don't take any notice of them.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

good take notice they proberly think trimming a dogs nails is cruel lol lol.


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

carol said:


> good take notice they proberly think trimming a dogs nails is cruel lol lol.


lol your probably right there hun,,,


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Smudgeypants said:


> lol your probably right there hun,,,


lol


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

Smudgeypants said:


> sorry to moan,,,but i posted a thread not that long ago with pics of my BT Smudge after i had shaved him,,,now i thought it was quite a good thread with most of you getting involved and we had a good natter,,,
> however, just after the thread was posted i recieved a few e-mails from peeps off this forum and from people who werent even members claiming that i am cruel,,,i terrible and irisponsible dog owner and i have no knowledge of the breed!
> Now i know that a BT is supposed to have its coat 'hand stripped' and not shaven,,,but i HAVE read up on the breed before we got smudge and this is only if you are showing the dog at breed standard as its the best way to show the coat of the breed,,,as for just general hygiene reasons they can be shaved as long as you know what you are doing!
> Do people agree with me? or am i cruel dog owner for shaving my BT so he dosn't over heat in the summer weather?
> ...


Take no notice of em! probably jealous of how cute he is and he is probably 100% better than the ones they have!
Some people cant help but force there opinion onto others without thinking!


----------



## Ladywiccana (Feb 24, 2008)

tashi said:


> Can show you some before and after photos of a scottie I did and the cruel bit was how she came to me before grooming
> View attachment 4808
> 
> 
> ...


 Well done you! She looks great!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

ladywiccana said:


> Well done you! She looks great!


i agree with you there lady,,, i missed that post,,, sorry tashi,,,


----------



## Boleyn (Feb 1, 2008)

My opinon is, its your dog, and YOU do whatever you think is best, it isnt anyone elses business what you do.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

Boleyn said:


> My opinon is, its your dog, and YOU do whatever you think is best, it isnt anyone elses business what you do.


Not too sure about that, some people have got some warped ideas about what is best for their dogs!


----------



## angel.dee (Apr 29, 2008)

i would take no notice of people like that smudge looked great and happy so ignore those who dont know you or dog


----------

